# Tower Overdrive Kit - Touch Sensitive Overdrive



## pasquino (Dec 28, 2019)

Hi, I'm new to the forum. I'm searching a touch sensitive overdrive, and I found the tower project: https://www.pedalpcb.com/product/tower/
Could someone provide some audio sample? I don't know if it's the right choice, I want an overdrive with light sound that react to my guitar knob variation (from almost clean to mid drive if I raise the guitar volume).
If there's another project please tell me some info

Thank you
Pasquale


----------



## phi1 (Dec 28, 2019)

Most pedals on here are copies of manufactured pedals, see where it says “compare to...”, which in this case is the full tone robin trower.  

So you can always look for videos and gear page posts about the original to see what to expect from the pcb build.

FYI, this one is a very similar circuit to the tube screamer, which is not generally regarded as the most touch sensitive.

the Tommy (Timmy clone) might be a good simple one to try out for you.


----------



## pasquino (Dec 28, 2019)

phi1 said:


> Most pedals on here are copies of manufactured pedals, see where it says “compare to...”, which in this case is the full tone robin trower.
> 
> So you can always look for videos and gear page posts about the original to see what to expect from the pcb build.
> 
> ...



Thank you, I'm new to DIY pedals, could you tell me the best circuits for "touch-sensitiveness"?


----------



## phi1 (Dec 28, 2019)

You can search for that online and get lots of different responses. Typical ones mentioned are bearfoot (or bjfe) honey bee, and Skreddy screwdriver.  I like the honey bee a lot, it does color and warm up your tone quite a bit. Very nice for single coils. I’m planning to try a screwdriver build soon.  The Fairfield barbershop (chip shop in here) is also very nice and touch sensitive. 

I’d consider the Timmy and rockett blue note as well, which are considered as somewhat touch sensitive, but also very transparent (doesn’t change your guitars eq tone too much). There’s a board on here for the Timmy, and for the blue note you could use the mammal on here and just change a few values.


----------



## zgrav (Dec 28, 2019)

A lot of folks start building DIY pedals to get a cheaper version of a pedal they might not otherwise buy.  Some of those folks start with projects that are relatively advanced and end up frustrated when something goes wrong and it doesn't work.  

My recommendation is to look for a simple project that interests you -- it could be a simple touch-sensitive overdrive  -- rather than trying to build the harder "dream pedal" version of that kind of project.  Put in the time to make sure you order the right parts and learn good skills to build it, including double checking the part values before you solder a part into the board.  And if you use that opportunity to learn about the pedal design and why it works the way it does, all the better.


----------



## pasquino (Dec 30, 2019)

phi1 said:


> You can search for that online and get lots of different responses. Typical ones mentioned are bearfoot (or bjfe) honey bee, and Skreddy screwdriver.  I like the honey bee a lot, it does color and warm up your tone quite a bit. Very nice for single coils. I’m planning to try a screwdriver build soon.  The Fairfield barbershop (chip shop in here) is also very nice and touch sensitive.
> 
> I’d consider the Timmy and rockett blue note as well, which are considered as somewhat touch sensitive, but also very transparent (doesn’t change your guitars eq tone too much). There’s a board on here for the Timmy, and for the blue note you could use the mammal on here and just change a few values.


Thank you, the honey bee is really fantastic!


----------



## pasquino (Dec 30, 2019)

zgrav said:


> A lot of folks start building DIY pedals to get a cheaper version of a pedal they might not otherwise buy.  Some of those folks start with projects that are relatively advanced and end up frustrated when something goes wrong and it doesn't work.
> 
> My recommendation is to look for a simple project that interests you -- it could be a simple touch-sensitive overdrive  -- rather than trying to build the harder "dream pedal" version of that kind of project.  Put in the time to make sure you order the right parts and learn good skills to build it, including double checking the part values before you solder a part into the board.  And if you use that opportunity to learn about the pedal design and why it works the way it does, all the better.


Since this will be my first project I'm looking for a kit, and in the meanwhile I try to learn as much as I can. Could you provide me an example of a simple touch sensitive overdrive for beginners?


----------



## Nostradoomus (Dec 30, 2019)

What kind of pickups do you have? How are they wired? What is the value of your volume pot? There’s a lot of overdrives that clean up nicely with your volume knob.

In your scenario I would get a distortion 250. Simple, low parts count, sounds great!


----------

